# Acadia National Park and my Canon 7D



## solargravity (Mar 9, 2013)

A Perfect Photo Vacation,

I had a wonderful chance to spend a week in the majestic Acadia National Park located near Bar Harbor, Maine this past summer (2012) and was blessed to have absolutely perfect weather at least 5 out of the 8 days I was there. 

Now that I have some free time, you know before the spring shooting season starts up, I have started to collect my images. I have wanted to share them with everyone as I always spark up and get the best and most interesting conversations from my fellow CRF members. 

All of the shot's taken were with my Canon EOS 7D - My absolute favorite camera of all time. Which of course factors in price / performance / image quality and video quality. Regardless, that's a topic for another post. 

The shots were mostly made from my 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM and my Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II

Nevertheless, I have attached some of my shots.

*You can read more about the trip and see additional photos from my photo vacation on my blog if you are interested*
http://www.solargravity.com/blog


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice images, they are getting me excited for my trip there this summer!


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Now I know why I want to go to Maine~


----------

